# Are you left-handed or right-handed...?



## StudentOfLight (Jun 20, 2016)

I'm just curious...


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 20, 2016)

Studies suggest that 87 to 92% of the world population is right-handed.
Let's see how average CR folks are


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jun 20, 2016)

I am right handed, but left eyed.


----------



## jebrady03 (Jun 20, 2016)

left handed, but I bat and golf right handed, kick with my right foot, right eyed


----------



## old-pr-pix (Jun 20, 2016)

I'm left-handed, left eye dominant and throw left-handed; but bat, golf, hockey all right-handed... go figure? In my experience it is common for folks in media, advertising, graphic arts, etc. to be left-handed. I've been in a lot of meetings where almost all the people around the table were left-handed.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jun 20, 2016)

I was quite ambidextrous as a young child. I used to write and draw with both hands and play a musical instrument both ways but kind of grew out of it. I guess the world is so designed for right-handedness that you have little option but to adapt.

The reason I actually started this thread was that I woke up this morning having slept badly and cut blood circulation to my right arm so had a very weird experience brushing my teeth with my left hand. This whole experience had me thinking of a work colleague from my previous job who had suffered a stroke. He lost most of the function on one side of his body but had subsequently adapted to do many things including driving.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 20, 2016)

Hi Student of Light. 
I'm somewhat ambidextrous, as in there are lots of things I will do either handed, sawing wood, stirring a drink, lead with left or right foot, but I am predominantly right handed, possibly because I have learned to be because of tools like scissors cameras etc which are right handed (unless you go looking to buy left handed scissors). 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Click (Jun 20, 2016)

Right handed, but I bat and golf left handed, kick with both feet, right eyed.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jun 20, 2016)

Click said:


> Right handed, but I bat and golf left handed, kick with both feet, right eyed.


At school I used to bat both left and right for cricket although I was more successful batting left. Conversely I was more successful bowling right handed. Fortunately the cricket bat is symmetrical so no design difference is necessary, no so with golf clubs... I'm no golfer so curious if lefty golf clubs are as easily available as righty clubs and do they cost the same or are they a special order?


----------



## Click (Jun 20, 2016)

StudentOfLight said:


> I'm no golfer so curious if lefty golf clubs are as easily available as righty clubs and do they cost the same or are they a special order?



Lefty golf clubs are as easily available as righty clubs and they are the same price.


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Jun 20, 2016)

i am left handed but with cameras I shoot rt out of necessary because the controls are made for rt handed use same with my film slrs the FTb-n and the ae1 program. on my FTb and the ring locking fd mount I have unlocked the 50 1.8 due to being left handed trying to work the controls left handed.


----------



## rfdesigner (Jun 21, 2016)

Generally right handed, but can do a surpising amount left handed.. for instance I used to play tennis on either side.. having two forehands really unnerves some people ;D


----------



## Ozarker (Jun 22, 2016)

AcutancePhotography said:


> I am right handed, but left eyed.



Same here. Right handed, but left eye dominant when shooting pistols. Strange but true.


----------



## Ozarker (Jun 23, 2016)

old-pr-pix said:


> I'm left-handed, left eye dominant and throw left-handed; but bat, golf, hockey all right-handed... go figure? In my experience it is common for folks in media, advertising, graphic arts, etc. to be left-handed. I've been in a lot of meetings where almost all the people around the table were left-handed.



I've heard it said that lefties are more creative.


----------



## Click (Jun 23, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> I've heard it said that lefties are more creative.



You're right.


----------



## rs (Jun 23, 2016)

Let's not forget the 7D L:







http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Canon-Cameras/Canon-EOS-7D-L-Left-Handed-DSLR-Camera.aspx


----------



## mb66energy (Jun 23, 2016)

Absolutely right handed ("thinking with my right hand") but ...
- changed ~ 15 years ago into the IT and had problems with my right shoulder. Self diagnosis lead to problems with extended mouse use: learned to use the mouse with my left hand. After several weeks of jittery mouse movements it worked very good. Never had problems with my shoulders.
- tried to write with my left hand: Never worked. One time I tried it spontanously without too much thinking and I wrote from right to left, produced something unreadable which seemed to be hand writing. Viewing the paper from the back side (with light shining through) it was very readable: If I just write with my left hand it is mirrored hand writing. A well known phenomenon, that hands do their tasks mirror-like.

So maybe some creativity in homeopathic doses ...


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 23, 2016)

Click said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > I've heard it said that lefties are more creative.
> ...


Right! - No! Left! (John Cleese, "Clockwise")


----------



## canon1dxman (Jun 23, 2016)

Click said:


> StudentOfLight said:
> 
> 
> > I'm no golfer so curious if lefty golf clubs are as easily available as righty clubs and do they cost the same or are they a special order?
> ...



They are nowadays but when I started playing golf in the 80's it wasn't the case. Many clubs were not made for lefties like me  Lefty Phil was a big influence in the change to availability I guess.


----------



## Bennymiata (Jun 23, 2016)

I'm left handed and left eyed, but play guitar and bat right handed.
My first slr was a left-handed Exacta, but ever since 1968 when I bought my first Canon (an FT QL), They've all been right handed cameras. 

I find it easy to get left handed scissors, but left handed spanners and screwdrivers are hard to find!


----------



## bitm2007 (Jun 23, 2016)

I write with my left handed, but play Golf and most other activities right handed. Think I would really struggle to adapt to a left handed camera, supporting and adjusting the lens with my left hand feels natural to me.


----------



## Click (Jun 23, 2016)

Maximilian said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > CanonFanBoy said:
> ...



;D You're right...I mean...Well, I'm sure you understand...


----------



## ethanz (Jun 23, 2016)

Kind of on topic, some of you mentioned which eye you use. I use my right eye with the viewfinder and typically close my left eye. If I do it for very long, my left eye doesn't like to see very well when I open it back up. Anyone else experience that?


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jun 23, 2016)

ethanz said:


> Kind of on topic, some of you mentioned which eye you use. I use my right eye with the viewfinder and typically close my left eye. If I do it for very long, my left eye doesn't like to see very well when I open it back up. Anyone else experience that?



Not me, but I am so significantly left eye dominant that I can keep my right eye open and it does not affect anything


----------

